# Wirey looking grass…



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I am noticing a lot of this grass that seems to grow low and horizontal and pulls up like carpet. There are a lot of seed heads now just like this so whatever it is seems to be seeding.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This could well be Poa annua. At this time of year, the flowering period of most other grasses is over. I have also observed the creeping growth in dense lawns at Pa.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Poa Annua is what I was thinking too since the section of lawn I pulled this from has noticeable seed heads in the spring. There's other seed heads that have the classic poa a look but I thought annua was done seeding this time of year.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Pa can can bloom at any time of the year. If you see seed heads outside of April to July it is usually Pa, at least in the warm temperate climate zone of the northern hemisphere.

I'm pulling some Pa from the lawn here now, but less than I did in the spring and I sometimes did even in December.


----------

